# for KDX: re-sized Fantasy(Frazetta,Vallejo,Bell) screensavers



## pleeho (Jun 8, 2009)

I promised a few forum members to post links to the correctly-sized screensavers for the Kindle DX's 824x1200 screen - these are beautiful (IMO) so feel free to download that KDX screensaver hack (works great) and replace the default images with these. On a related note, I found out recently that after almost 100 years of squabbling over rights, Pixar finally obtained the rights to EdgarR Burrough's John Carter on Mars series and will be making a Pixar CG film on a trilogy of these books. I'll reserve my judgment since Pixar has always done good work, but for me Tarzan, Pellucidar, John Carter on Mars has always belonged to Frazetta, Vallejo etc. I can't imagine that a movie could do justice to what these images wrought in my boyish mind. I think many red-blooded American boys grew up on these novels with covers illustrated by these artists...Enjoy these screensavers guys.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

pleeho said:


> I promised a few forum members to post links to the correctly-sized screensavers for the Kindle DX's 824x1200 screen - these are beautiful (IMO) so feel free to download that KDX screensaver hack (works great) and replace the default images with these. On a related note, I found out recently that after almost 100 years of squabbling over rights, Pixar finally obtained the rights to EdgarR Burrough's John Carter on Mars series and will be making a Pixar CG film on a trilogy of these books. I'll reserve my judgment since Pixar has always done good work, but for me Tarzan, Pellucidar, John Carter on Mars has always belonged to Frazetta, Vallejo etc. I can't imagine that a movie could do justice to what these images wrought in my boyish mind. I think many red-blooded American boys grew up on these novels with covers illustrated by these artists...Enjoy these screensavers guys.


Thanks again for these, very nice job on them.

I hear you on the red-blooded American boys growing up with theses guy's art work, but I have to note you forgot to mention John Norman's Chronicles of Gor. IIRC Boris Vallejo redid the covers on the first seven books when Ballantine re-released them in the the late 70's. I know at least two of the pictures you put up are from the Gor books in question. I still have the books, I'll check later. And oh, Molly Hatchett!

My mom HATED the covers, lol. She'd always ask "What kind of crap are you reading?" and give me a dirty look.

Kinda like my wife does now. She shakes her head and says my mother never told me men were nothing but big teenagers, lol.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Forster said:


> My mom HATED the covers, lol. She'd always ask "What kind of crap are you reading?" and give me a dirty look.


LOL - that's about my reaction to the covers, and I grew up reading the books they were attached to!


----------



## capnfrank (Jun 10, 2009)

These are great, Thanks!
I just re-read the first 3 John Carter books on my Kindle for the first time in probably 30 years and had forgotten how much ERB packs into them!
He covers has much ground in 100-200 pages as Robert Jordon does in 800!


----------

